# Your "home riding area"?



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

What would be the place you consider your home riding area? The spot you ride the most. Nassahegan for me. The place is great with a little bit of everything and a pretty decently sized trail network. I'm lucky to be so close.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2008)

Lewis Morris Park, Mendham NJ.

Nice trails and plenty of routes to choose from.  Well maintained and a short drive from home.  

http://www.morrisparks.net/aspparks/lmmain.asp
http://www.mtbnj.com/directory.php?f=show&id=11


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 26, 2008)

well, my "local" spot is Trumbull, http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=9, less than 15 minutes from my house.  but I've ridden more elsewhere than I've ridden there.


----------



## rueler (Sep 26, 2008)

Nassahegan is my "spot". I enjoy riding other places, but Nass. is a close drive from my house. When I get bored with one section, I move onto another. As Greg said, there is a good sized network of trails here. This summer, I successfully rode 5 completely different 8+ mile loops in a week there. There were some trail sections that were common in some of the loops, but overall each loop had a totally different feel.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 26, 2008)

George C Waldo State Park for me.  Still being developed and just 10 min door to door.  They are doing some trail building on Sunday from what I hear.  They will have another date in October as well.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

Nassahegan here for me too.  It's close and has plenty of good stuff.  Nepaug is probably closer to me, but it's trail network isn't as extensive (AFAIK), nor does it have a lot of variety.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2008)

down here in lehigh valley pa i ride salisbury , lehigh, jordan, jacobsburg, bear creek the most-  if you get a chance check out sep/oct bike magazine for some good ol pa stokage - i'm pretty blessed  with super sweet riding within 60 miles in any direction, most of it within 15 mi


----------



## JD (Sep 27, 2008)

Recently moved to Northfield VT, the riding here in town is not really that sweet yet.  We are working on  it.  I ride here a coupla times a week on Paine Mtn.  Waterbury is close, Waitsfield is close, MillStone is close, but Stowe trails are still considered my home court.  I helped build or maintain them for 8 years and they are like old friends.  I don't see them as much as I used to, but it's always a good day when I do.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2008)

OK, so I''m a roadie:


----------



## rueler (Sep 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nassahegan here for me too.  It's close and has plenty of good stuff.  Nepaug is probably closer to me, but it's trail network isn't as extensive (AFAIK), nor does it have a lot of variety.



Sounds like you need a tour?? 

Nepaug definitely does NOT have as extensive of a trail network as Nassahegan. But there are some really, really fun trails in there. There is plenty of variety and some OMG type stunts that will have your eyes popping out of your head while looking at them.

My only gripe is that I always seem to have to link large sections of fireroad to get to the goods. But, that's my problem, because I don't know it as well as most people I ride there with. Those that know it better don't have that problem. They stay on the singletrack throughout. I'd check out some of the GPS tracks and comments on crankfire as a reference.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2008)

rueler said:


> Sounds like you need a tour??
> 
> Nepaug definitely does NOT have as extensive of a trail network as Nassahegan. But there are some really, really fun trails in there. There is plenty of variety and some OMG type stunts that will have your eyes popping out of your head while looking at them.
> 
> My only gripe is that I always seem to have to link large sections of fireroad to get to the goods. But, that's my problem, because I don't know it as well as most people I ride there with. Those that know it better don't have that problem. They stay on the singletrack throughout. I'd check out some of the GPS tracks and comments on crankfire as a reference.



A tour would be good.  I've found some good sections of ST along with some killer stunts that I'd never try.  I have the same problem as you, there's lots of DT to connect the bits of ST.  My other problem is that a lot of the tracks seem to be, at least partially, on the Blue trail, which they have made well known that they don't want bikes riding on them.  I don't want to contribute to any negative image of the MTB community...


----------



## rueler (Sep 27, 2008)

I could understand your feeling for wanting to stay off the blue trail where you know it's not permitted. Some areas allow access to the blue trail (ie WH res.), but for the most part, the state DEP doesn't want bike traffic on blue trail. I've also heard that riding blue trail IS allowable unless a "no bikes" sign is posted at trail heads.

At Nass, the blue trail and its offshoots link us to a variety of trail sections. There are two "no bikes" signs that I have seen at trailheads off of GW turnpike (I assume it's due to the pitch of the trail-tire traffic and skidding will def. speed up the erosion on those small sections), but other than that I have never run across any others there or at Nepaug. A group from Biker's Edge ran into a DEP officer at Nepaug early this summer. He chatted with them about NOT riding the blue trail politely and did not issue them a ticket. 

My "official stance" is that you should get off your bike and walk sections that say "no bikes".  If it's not posted, I ride it, but tread lightly...meaning that if you see MUD or soft soil get off the saddle and avoid making huge tire grooves in it and don't skid excessively on downhill routes...if you have to, you should walk it.  Even though a majority of the use on the blue trail comes from bikers (IMO), they were built for hikers. We need to respect that.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 27, 2008)

rueler said:


> I could understand your feeling for wanting to stay off the blue trail where you know it's not permitted. Some areas allow access to the blue trail (ie WH res.), but for the most part, the state DEP doesn't want bike traffic on blue trail. I've also heard that riding blue trail IS allowable unless a "no bikes" sign is posted at trail heads.



DEP has been pushing Multi-use on blue trail for the past 2 years now with the caveat that if it says "No Bikes" when I roll up then I respect it.  Although, most blue trail by me is pretty brutal and not really rideable.  

My home trails are what I call the North Newtown Trails which encompass some horse trails and openspace on the Brookfield/Newtown border (Dingle Brook Trails), Upper Paugussett State Forest, and the Newtown Trailway and Gas line/old rail road bed.

Here is a recent map I made of these trails.  I haven't tried a looping of all three areas yet, but I did do an Upper Paugussett & Dinglebrook Loop consisting of 11 miles.






Linky:  http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=northnewtowntrailshighlze4.jpg


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 27, 2008)

Mondanock Region of Southern NH, lots of good road rides with plenty of climbing and lots of MTB trails as well...


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

Charlie!!! Long time no post. I've discovered the MTB addition...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 30, 2008)

here on Long Island its fairly limited.....Stillwell Woods i'd condsider "home" although i still get lost in there...


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 30, 2008)

The mountain bike trails around Portland. Bradbury and Aggie.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Charlie!!! Long time no post. I've discovered the MTB addition...



It's about time you did the math or did you mean addiction?  

Cycling & skiing go together like....


----------



## Superbman (Oct 8, 2008)

Your home is what you build...

My Home: Wendell State Forest (and beyond), Wendell, MA

My Neighborhood-Greater Western, MA-From the eastern ridges of the Housatonics to the waters of the Connecticut River, From Mount Grace in the North on down to Norwottock in the south-there's just so much quality riding.


I'd move for the skiing-but the biking keeps me around.

Liam


----------

